# Homemade Yakult?



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Has anyone experimentd with culturing L. casei shirota at home? The Yakult from the store is kind of like a thin kefir. I am going to try to make a batch like how I would make yogurt and see what happens. I'm hoping someone else has experimented and can let me know what to expect!


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't know what to expect, but I'll be interested to hear your results!


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Results were nothing impressive. It tastes slightly different than milk sitting out with nothing added. Just to have extra probiotics around I guess I will keep making it for a while...


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Well you gave it a shot -- at least the probiotic part worked out!


----------

